# Laptop als Rechner benutzen?



## G0EKI (28. April 2016)

Guten Tag,
ich spiele nun seit 2 Jahren auf einem 17 Zoll Monitor von meinem Laptop. Leider fangen an meine Augen zu schwächeln.
Deshalb habe ich mir überlegt einen 24 Zoll Monitor zu kaufen und diesen über HDMI mit meinem Laptop zu verbinden.
Da mein Schreibtisch nicht wirklich groß ist, habe ich mir überlegt, dass ich meinen Laptop zugeklappt in das Fach für die
Tastatur lege und der Monitor kommt wie gewöhnlich auf das Schreibtisch.  Dazu werde ich mir noch eine Tastatur holen.


Denkt ihr diese Vorstellung könnte klappen, beziehungsweise können dadurch Leistungsprobleme enstehen, oder Miniruckler
durch die HDMI Verbindung auftreten?

Grüße


----------



## flotus1 (28. April 2016)

Kommt auf den Laptop an. Manche bekommen durchaus Hitzeprobleme im zugeklappten Zustand. Erst recht wenn man sie dann noch in ein enges Fach unter dem Schreibtisch steckt wo keine Luft zirkuliert. Allein die Verbindung zu einem externen Monitor verursacht keine erhöhten Latenzen oder gar Ruckler.
Versuch macht kluch, im Zweifelsfall könnte hier ein Coolpad mit Lüftern für Besserung sorgen. Wie heißt denn dein Laptop?


----------



## G0EKI (28. April 2016)

Acer Aspire v3 772G
GTX 760M
i7 4702MQ
8GB RAM
1TB HDD
17,3 Zoll


----------



## NRJX (28. April 2016)

Ich hab schon seit 5-6 Jahren nur (Gaming-)laptops zu Hause (GT540M/i5 bis GTX970M/i7): hatte mit HDMI bzw. DisplayPort (Monitore 24 Zoll bis 27 Zoll) 
noch gar keine Probleme. Auch mit der kleineren GT540M/i5 hatte ich überhaupt keine Probleme. Ein Laptop läuft/lief immer als 
Desktoperstatz (also 100%-ig stationär). Aus meiner subjektiven Sicht spricht nichts gegn das Vorhaben...

EDIT_
das mit dem Zuklappen und in ein Fach legen würde ich erstmal ne weil beobachten... könnte sein dass die Temps etwas 
zu stark ansteigen auch schon bei kleineren Aufgabe wie Videos abspielen... 
cu


----------



## G0EKI (28. April 2016)

Hast du denn dein laptop zugeklappt oder aufgeklappt?


----------



## flotus1 (28. April 2016)

Test Acer Aspire V3-772G-747A321 DTR - Notebookcheck.com Tests
Im Test neigt dein Laptop bei maximaler Belastung von CPU und GPU zu throttling. Das ist natürlich keine realistische Belastung.
Dennoch: im zugeklappten Zustand, in einem engen Raum ohne Luftzirkulation und mit nicht mehr ganz taufrischer Wärmeleitpaste besteht durchaus die Gefahr dass es auch bei normaler Gaming-Belastung zu throttling kommt.
Wenn es vom Platz her geht würde ich auf jeden Fall ein zusätzliches Coolpad einplanen.


----------



## G0EKI (28. April 2016)

Alles klar, danke für die Hilfe. Ich werde es mal versuchen in schlimmsten Fall lege ich es offen irgendwo in eine Ecke, und lege es Kopfüber, sodass die Lüfter nach oben zeigen


----------



## NRJX (28. April 2016)

G0EKI schrieb:


> Hast du denn dein laptop zugeklappt oder aufgeklappt?



Alle Laptops sind aufgeklappt, weil ich die eingebauten Monitore immerweider brauche. Hab deswegen 
keine Erfahrungswerte mit Temperatutren mit zugeklappten Monitoren. Wenn du mit deiner GTX 760M auch spielst, 
dann würde ich sagen: nicht zuklappen und auch nicht in ein Fach legen. 
Für normale Aufgaben: evtl ein Coolpad kaufen und erst dann in ein Fach legen


----------



## G0EKI (28. April 2016)

Dann muss ich wohl mein Laptop auf dem Tisch lassen und ganz weit in die Ecke stellen, wenn es wirklich zu Problemen in zugeklappten Zustand kommt

Edit: Wie ist das mit der Leistung, wenn ich  Monitore verwende? Also mein Laptop in der Ecke steht und mit meinem Monitor verbunden ist, sodass ich auf 
einem zocken kann und auf dem anderen browser etc. verwenden kann


----------



## G0EKI (29. April 2016)

Habe noch eine Frage.
Ich bekomme über HDMI die komplette Leistung oder? Also Full HD,  nicht weniger FPS, gleiche Grafik.
Es ist ein 1920x1080 60hz Monitor von BenQ. Bzw. ändert sich die Leitung, wenn man beide Monitore an hat, also auf einem Desktop und auf dem anderen zocken.

EDIT: Monitor: BenQ RL2455HM 61 cm LED-Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Zocke meistens CSGO, jedoch erreiche ich leider keine 144hz, ansonsten hätte ich einen 144hz monior gekauft. 
Kann man zufällig einen 144hz monitor kaufen, den auf 60hz stellen und ohne Auswirkungen (lags, ruckler) zocken?
Habe gehört, dass es zu Problem kommen kann, wenn man einen 144hz Monitor auf 60hz stellt, bzw. das Bild unflüssig wirkt.


----------

